# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Темы для Wordpress 2011 года

## kipadoi2s

Предлагаю вашему вниманию подборку из топ 58 тем для Wordpress 2011 года. Темы будут работать на версиях wordpress от 2.8 и выше. http://dump.ru/file/5401544 Размер 32мб.

----------

